# Bank Statements vs Salary Slips



## mooty (Apr 12, 2014)

just a quick one. 
I have just noticed my bank statements. The description agains the salary credits in my banks are 'UK EXCL CM AND W'. I actually work for Royal Mail. Not sure why that is! would that mismatch likely to cause any ambiguity in case worker's mind or any potential reason for refusal?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I would think as long as the date and net amount on your payslip matches up with the date and deposit amount on your bank statement, you should be fine.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Mooty,

If you look online for ''UK EXCL CM AND W'', it seems that this is the RM Groups new payment system. 

I'd just get a letter from your workplace explaining that all wages are paid by the above.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I imagine if you can pay the money into your bank account in cash then it must surely be ok..


----------

